# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## Diaan

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben dus Diaan en heb ook zenuwpijnen....heb hier alle verhalen gelezen...
op 5 febr. aanstaande ga ik ook naar het ZH en zal dan horen wanneer ik de proef
stimulator geplaatst krijg.
Wat kan en mag je na die plaatsing...heb je pijn na plaatsing...hoe is dat verloop ervan


groetjes Diaan :Cool:

----------


## Renko

Welkom alsnog Diaan!

----------

